# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  The Iron Man Prosthetic 3D Printed Hand

## Eddie

We've all seen some really unique 3D printed prosthetic hand designs, but I guarantee you have never seen one as cool and crazy as the one that Pat Starace has created.  The Iron Man hand is equipped with some truly incredible technology, including thrusters, lasers, and more!  If this won't make a kid happy, I don't know what would.   Read and see more about this at: http://3dprint.com/19219/3d-printed-iron-man-hand/



What do you think?

----------


## nicksc

This is awesome, I would love to be part of a team that creates prosthetics for people using 3d technology. Would like to download the hand and study it. Best hand so far that I seen.

----------


## Geoff

Best prosthetic hand yet!!!

----------


## xanthony70

Is the creator of the hand going to keep the models for himself or is he posting them for download. Anybody know?

----------

